# Sakura vs Hinata



## Fragile (Feb 6, 2013)

*Kunoichi Battle*


*Location: *Konoha Ruins

*Distance:* 30 meters
*
Knowledge:* Manga

*Mindset:* IC
*
Restrictions:* Sleep bombs for being extremely haxxed
​


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Feb 6, 2013)

plot-bombs R restrict?...Hinata stomps pinky in cqc 

after dodging 100 imaginary puppets via hallucination, sakura will finally try to punch hinata & the latter will school her with a  blinding swiftness & skill


*Spoiler*: __ 



 hinata wins


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh lawd ...

I looked over Sakura's battle with Sasori, and was willing to support her, but I couldn't help but see that Chiyo controlled her actions for at least 90% of the battle and was ideal in saving her life multiple times. Her advantage is knowledge of the Hyuga fighting style which is KEY for fighting Hinata. Lee and Kakashi gave both her and Naruto a surplus of information on how the style works, and it doesn't help Hinata that Sakura saw both Hyuga's fight. Hinata's featless Twin Lion Fist jutsu is of no aid to her here except the supposed increase in power and perhaps slight in range.

Gentle Fist is Sakura's enemy because without chakra, she has no one-shot blows to deal.

Hinata's advantage is the fact she has been training in taijutsu since she was young whereas Sakura only really got her taijutsu training in at the end of Part 1. Hinata has the experience, and likely got training from both Neji and her father at the end of Part 1. Neither girls will quit, Sakura's determination and Hinata's desire to never run away are key, so putting both down permanently and being sure they're down for the count is a necessity. 

Sakura has little to no solo feats that Chiyo didn't support her on other than a trick used on Sasori to destroy his Sandaime puppet. Tricky girl. HOWEVER, no fight she has had has ever really suggested to me, personally, that she could beat a Hyuga who are anti-taijutsu engagement. Yet the knowledge Sakura possesses really plays against Hinata.

Hinata has even fewer feats than Sakura, but we know she is courageous and stood up to Deva Pain knowing she had zero chance at defeating him. It says something for her speed and silence that Deva didn't pick up on her approach until she was very close, but this is a head-on battle and not one of many surprises.

Sakura's one hit wonder punch can put down Hinata, but Hinata may keep her at bay with a Hakke Kusho, one of the few techniques Sakura has zero knowledge of (well, until the war, but it'll serve to save Hinata from any attempts at flying in the air and crashing down on her by Sakura) Hakke Kusho. 

Hinata's experience and moveset may be the end of Sakura, purely based on Sakura's style relying heavily on overwhelming strength and the ability to heal from physical injury. You cannot ever train your organs like you can your body, and one hit, even a graze, may serve as Sakura's downfall. If the Byakugan can indeed measure the level of chakra that's flowing through to her fists, she will determine that she cannot fight head-to-head with Sakura as she tried with Neji. 

In the end, its too fucking close, either can do this. Hakke Kusho and many years of more taijutsu training may just swing this in Hinata's favor, slightly, but Sakura has proven resourceful when the time has come.

Victor - _*Hinata Hyuga/Sakura Haruno - Draw*_.

Either can win this, but it's no cakewalk. If I HAD to choose I would definitely pick Hinata, but something just tells me Sakura's advantage in knowledge may even this up.


----------



## Kurama (Feb 6, 2013)

Sakura's knowledge won't win her the fight, only prolong it IF she's capable of avoiding Hinata's attacks. Seeing as Hakke Kusho is spammable high speed invisible force, I'm doubting she will for long. Meanwhile all of her offense [punches, trap skill, etc] is negated by Hinata's byakugan and superior taijutsu skill AND style. Hinata is a relentless attacker, Sakura hasn't shown ability to evade and counterattack high speed taijutsu the caliber of what Hinata is capable of.

Featless as Twin Lion Fist is at the moment, its clearly a finishing move as it was used in desperation against a God.

Hinata wins moderate difficulty.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 6, 2013)

Kurama said:


> Hinata is a relentless attacker, Sakura hasn't shown ability to evade and counterattack high speed taijutsu the caliber of what Hinata is capable of.



While I can agree with this, which battle displayed Hinata's ability to evade?


----------



## Kurama (Feb 6, 2013)

Her fight against Neji in the Chuunin Exams. She's shown capability of dodging, parrying, and counterattacking taijutsu of a higher level than Sakura is capable of.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 6, 2013)

Kurama said:


> Her fight against Neji in the Chuunin Exams. She's shown capability of *dodging, parrying, and counterattacking taijutsu of a higher level than Sakura is capable of.*



You've got a point with the bold since Sakura hasn't really done much in a fight relying on close quarters except get owned with a single kick, a kick so bad ass that the fight immediately ended so Naruto could tend to her. 

You didn't forget this right? It implies Hinata had lost a long time ago in that fight, but I'm not refuting her durability to get up not once, but twice after his knockdown strikes. It's kind of why I questioned the 'evade' section since she didn't evade the true strikes, nor was aware of them.

Not like Sakura can do that though so its whatever.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Feb 6, 2013)

will u guys plz stop using the word 'evade' when reffering to hinata, a taijutsu specialist?

it reeks of lameness & ineptitude & is beneath ninja who actually excel at direct combat. Leave that 'skill' for glorified, pseudo-main characters who get plot-aided while accomplishing detailed yet wholly unsubstantial combat feats.

Dodge & Avoid r the apppropriate terms.


----------



## Kurama (Feb 6, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> You've got a point with the bold since Sakura hasn't really done much in a fight relying on close quarters except get owned with a single kick, a kick so bad ass that the fight immediately ended so Naruto could tend to her.
> 
> You didn't forget this right? It implies Hinata had lost a long time ago in that fight, but I'm not refuting her durability to get up not once, but twice after his knockdown strikes. It's kind of why I questioned the 'evade' section since she didn't evade the true strikes, nor was aware of them.
> 
> Not like Sakura can do that though so its whatever.



Didn't forget it at all. While Neji did manage to strike her tenketsu in those exchanges, she's still shown reacting with speed close to on par with Neji's which thoroughly outclasses what Sakura's been shown to be capable of. Her inability to completely avoid Neji's attack has more to do with the special ability of Jyuuken and Neji's until then unknown ability to see, and thus strike, the tenketsu.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh diadora, you and your 'lolsakura' ways.



Kurama said:


> Didn't forget it at all. While Neji did manage to strike her tenketsu in those exchanges, she's still shown reacting with speed close to on par with Neji's which thoroughly outclasses what Sakura's been shown to be capable of. Her inability to completely avoid Neji's attack has more to do with the special ability of Jyuuken and Neji's until then unknown ability to see, and thus strike, the tenketsu.



I like this guy right here. He knows his shit.


----------



## Magician (Feb 6, 2013)

Either one can one shot, but with a usable mid-range attack Hinata should be able to win this more often than not.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Feb 6, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> Either one can one shot, but with a usable mid-range attack Hinata should be able to win this more often than not.



thats good deductive reasoning...

... but what if i said Sakura has a midrange attack; she can punch the ground making hinata tumble, become disoriented & fall prey to a haymaker 
or even a plot-covered kunai that only an antidote can remedy...

...?


----------



## Kurama (Feb 7, 2013)

That kunai's sole feat came from Sasuke's hands. Sakura can try throwing it, but Hinata's Hakke Kusho that destroys Juubi Mokuton spears would take care of that. If she wants to attempt to stab or slash in CQC there's still the gap in CQC skill to overcome as she isn't sneaking up on byakugan.

Sakura's not shown the agility to traverse terrain damaged from her punches in time to follow up with attack before Hinata [whom is trained to be nimble due to her style of taijutsu: Baguazhang] regains footing.


----------



## Seiji (Feb 7, 2013)

I have never seen a poll this one sided.


----------



## Fragile (Feb 7, 2013)

I myself didn't expect this to be one sided at all.


----------



## Naiad (Feb 7, 2013)

Never thought i would vote for Hinata but she recently has shown  stuff (with Kyubi Chakra)! while Sakura hasnt been much of a use in the whole battle expect being a chakra battery


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 7, 2013)

Let me show you the difference between Sakura and Hinata in CQC.

Hinata weaved under a barrage of wood pikes, and flowed seamlessly into an air palm to protect Naruto from the one that bunch that was going to hit him.  We can also see that she looks fairly calm next to some wood spikes here, and from the before and after, that her areas was under fire, and she wasn't in any trouble with them.  (Her location would be around Naruto's stupid speech bubble, where we see the thorns)

Sakura went, "EEK!" from just one, and jumped behind Kakashi.

So two people with the power to one shot, but one has the superior style and superior reactions.  Hinata wins.


----------



## Fragile (Feb 11, 2013)

Bumping. Any other takers?


----------



## -JT- (Feb 11, 2013)

I think with recent developments I've finally seen enough to deduce that Hinata wins.

Her style of taijutsu was always more fluid, but with her evasion of the wooden spikes of doom and her impressive use of Air Palm of late, she can deal with Sakura's arsenal fairly easily.


----------



## Shizune (Feb 11, 2013)

Hinata has kept pace with Neji, which is far more than we can say for Sakura. She takes this.


----------



## U mad bro (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah using a fight between children when Hinata got prison raped. Nevermind every character is more skilled since then. Yeah no based off what chiyo was saying Sakura was capable of reading Sasori's movements. Iron sand world is debatable whether she dodged or not. But common sense and the story flashback points to her avoding it on her own. Even intercepted the blitz meant for chiyo. Then you add to the fact she only has to hit Hinata one time. Hinata gets put down. To put it simply Sakura's tag team fight against Sasori puts her over the edge by a good margin. 

Also two lol. Lol at wooden spikes that is like counting zetsu. Zetsu is every fodder's punching bag. Lol at the Sakura hate which would dictate that poll. Her suck status dictates her skill apparently now.


----------



## Kurama (Feb 11, 2013)

Hinata isn't a puppeteer. She's not gonna shadow box the air for an hour so Sakura can read her movements and its irrelevant anymay since that's only been shown to be a puppeteer's weakness.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Feb 11, 2013)

*Whos mad? & what r they mad about???*



U mad bro said:


> To put it simply Sakura's *tag team* fight against Sasori puts her over the edge by ''a good margin''.



-snip- 

really? wheres your exact logic?

why is she ''clearly'' above Hinata? is she above all the rookies bar naruto/sasuke?

explain her combat advantages/superiority in detail please. cuz it just sounds like youre implying panel time & plot relevance elevate/justify sakura in terms of ''powerlevel''.

anyone who evaluates both their feats honestly, objectively & unbiased & still thinks the way you do is just not credible.



> Then you add to the fact she only has to hit Hinata one time.


 The reverse is also true, unless U can prove that Juho soshiken was supposed to be...a genjutsu?

it'd be easier to find a member of the 12 who couldnt potentially 1-shot their opponent


----------



## U mad bro (Feb 11, 2013)

Kurama said:


> Hinata isn't a puppeteer. She's not gonna shadow box the air for an hour so Sakura can read her movements and its irrelevant anymay since that's only been shown to be a puppeteer's weakness.



Yeah no in order to read the movements means she had to be able to keep up with said movements which are still high speed. Hinata has nowhere near that level of speed or skill with her movements as Sasori. She also was capable of tracking kakashi movements to an extent in the bell test. That shows her reaction and insight us better than Hinata.  Then it is unlikely Hinata can stop all of Sakura blows she is nowhere that skilled.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 11, 2013)

> Also two lol. Lol at wooden spikes that is like counting zetsu. Zetsu is every fodder's punching bag. Lol at the Sakura hate which would dictate that poll. Her suck status dictates her skill apparently now.



We have Sakura and Hinata both facing wooden spikes, at the same time.  Hinata did extremely well, Sakura did very poorly.  Their feats vs them are valid.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Feb 11, 2013)

U mad bro said:


> Yeah no in order to read the movements means she had to be able to keep up with said movements which are still high speed.


 -snip- prove anything other than satetsu shigure is ''high-speed''




> Hinata has nowhere near that level of speed or skill with her movements as Sasori.


 was sasori running wind sprints? 
sasori is stationary. puppets are a ranged, tactical & zoning device, smh...



> She also was capable of tracking kakashi movements to an extent in the bell test. That shows her *reaction* and *insight* us better than Hinata.


 -snip-
kakashi was administering a test & observing their jutsu tendency.
wut ru implying even...



> Then it is unlikely Hinata can stop all of Sakura blows she is nowhere that skilled.


-snip-


----------



## U mad bro (Feb 11, 2013)

diadora Lotto said:


> Gtfo bro
> 
> really? wheres your exact logic?
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocky (Feb 11, 2013)

Nitty Scott said:


> Hinata has kept pace with Neji, which is far more than we can say for Sakura. She takes this.



Hinata never "kept pace". Neji outmaneuvered & outmatched Hinata from the very _beginning_ of that fight.


----------



## U mad bro (Feb 11, 2013)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> We have Sakura and Hinata both facing wooden spikes, at the same time.  Hinata did extremely well, Sakura did very poorly.  Their feats vs them are valid.


It says nothing of worth especially considering Sakura dodged it with no problems. That is  like taking zetsu not really worth mentioning.


----------



## U mad bro (Feb 11, 2013)

Lol your sig drives my point home about this.


----------



## Kurama (Feb 11, 2013)

^Lets not forget her punch didn't kill the Neji clone [proving much higher durability than puppets] whereas Hinata was swatting Zetsu's like flies.

In order to read his movements she needed him focused on Chiyo long enough to observe. She has no chance to do so against Hinata, an entirely different opponent from a puppeteer. As Neji is an entirely different opponent from Sakura who has not shown anywhere near the level of taijutsu skill displayed by BOTH Hyuuga during their fight.


----------



## U mad bro (Feb 11, 2013)

Kurama said:


> ^Lets not forget her punch didn't kill the Neji clone [proving much higher durability than puppets] whereas Hinata was swatting Zetsu like flies.
> 
> In order to read his movements she needed him focused on Chiyo long enough to observe. She has no chance to do so against Hinata, an entirely different opponent from a puppeteer. As Neji is an entirely different opponent from Sakura who has not shown anywhere near the level of taijutsu skill displayed by BOTH Hyuuga during their fight.



Yeah no Sakura's punch creates craters on impact that tells you everything you need to know about that scene. Also are you trying to imply Hinata's attacks are superior to Sakura's.

Yeah no Sasori was massively more faster in skilled which is why it took so long. Hinata is nowhere near that level. Also lol at thinking a fighting style wins fights. Let me tell you an example without givng the long drawn explaination of why your thought pattern is wrong.  Batman had more skill that Bane yet what happened.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 12, 2013)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Let me show you the difference between Sakura and Hinata in CQC.
> 
> Hinata weaved under a barrage of wood pikes, and flowed seamlessly into an air palm to protect Naruto from the one that bunch that was going to hit him.  We can also see that she looks fairly calm next to some wood spikes here, and from the before and after, that her areas was under fire, and she wasn't in any trouble with them.  (Her location would be around Naruto's stupid speech bubble, where we see the thorns)
> 
> ...





The Pirate on Wheels said:


> We have Sakura and Hinata both facing wooden spikes, at the same time.  Hinata did extremely well, Sakura did very poorly.  Their feats vs them are valid.


I really don't see much difference in their performances. What you show me is Sakura dodging a wood spike and Hinata fending off a wood spike with Hakke Kusho. Hinata didn't really weave under anything, there weren't really any wood spikes near her as Naruto's FRS eliminated most of the thread. They were also in different situations, where Hinata's focus was on defending herself and Naruto whereas Sakura during this entire battle against Juubi has been busy healing people, mainly Kakashi. 

Not that I disagree that Hinata has a superior Taijutsu style to Sakura or is more capable of dodging/parrying attacks. Your chosen argument for why she is superior in the area is a poor one however.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Feb 12, 2013)

Does Sakura even know any ninjutsu outside of just the she-male hulk smash?


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 12, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I really don't see much difference in their performances. What you show me is Sakura dodging a wood spike and Hinata fending off a wood spike with Hakke Kusho. Hinata didn't really weave under anything, there weren't really any wood spikes near her as Naruto's FRS eliminated most of the thread. They were also in different situations, where Hinata's focus was on defending herself and Naruto whereas Sakura during this entire battle against Juubi has been busy healing people, mainly Kakashi.
> 
> Not that I disagree that Hinata has a superior Taijutsu style to Sakura or is more capable of dodging/parrying attacks. Your chosen argument for why she is superior in the area is a poor one however.



Double check the scans and where they're falling.  Naruto's FRS cut the closest wave in half, but didn't disintegrate them, and those fell over Hinata.

And in the previous panel with the speech bubble, you can see that her area was taking fire before the FRS was even launched, by longer, unimpeded, uncut spikes.  Or at least the area where she should logically be, since speech bubble.  

You can argue that she wasn't under the speech bubble, but if she was on the other side of the field by her dad still, she would have had to have made her way to behind Naruto through a hail of fire in one panel, into an area that was under established fire for an air palm, which is equally if not more impressive.  I don't really want to bust out MS paint and circle everything, but I will if I must, since the artwork is choppy.


----------



## Jinemba (Feb 12, 2013)

Lets not pretend like having super strong punches is a form of taijutsu. Sakura can punch hard but we have no manga proof that she is in any way shape or form skilled in hand to hand combat. Hinata has at least some respectable skill in hand to hand combat and perfect vision.

All Sakura can do is hit things hard, she cannot and has not proven that she is quick or precise enough to land and avoid blows in hand to hand combat. If Hinata and Sakura meet at close range which is inevitable, Sakura is going to get absolutely torn up. Strength means nothing if you cannot apply it, Hinata will easily dodge Sakura's slow, un-skillful, not precise blows and just hit her with a barrage of attacks.

People can complain all they want that Hinata's taijutsu feats are mostly pre-time skip against neji but until you can show some manga panels where Sakura shows quick punches, precise punches, good dodging abilities without being controlled, or just anything to make her strength even a little bit useful then Sakura's taijutsu hasn't even proven to be up to par with pre-skip Hinata and Hinata has done some more training since then.


----------



## U mad bro (Feb 12, 2013)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Double check the scans and where they're falling.  Naruto's FRS cut the closest wave in half, but didn't disintegrate them, and those fell over Hinata.
> 
> And in the previous panel with the speech bubble, you can see that her area was taking fire before the FRS was even launched, by longer, unimpeded, uncut spikes.  Or at least the area where she should logically be, since speech bubble.
> 
> You can argue that she wasn't under the speech bubble, but if she was on the other side of the field by her dad still, she would have had to have made her way to behind Naruto through a hail of fire in one panel, into an area that was under established fire for an air palm, which is equally if not more impressive.  I don't really want to bust out MS paint and circle everything, but I will if I must, since the artwork is choppy.



Again everybody is dodging the spikes on the field how is that a feat. No matter how you rationalize it is worthless as a feat. Lol


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 12, 2013)

I'll go with a simple logic:

Sakura is known for her chakra control which also gives her the incredible strenght and medical abilities.

Hinata touches her fists and the fight is basically over.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 12, 2013)

U mad bro said:


> Again everybody is dodging the spikes on the field how is that a feat. No matter how you rationalize it is worthless as a feat. Lol



Check the scans and count the bodies.  Lots of people aren't dodging them.  Also it's debatable as the whether or not Sasukra dodged on her own, or Kakashi had to save her.  (Some have said his arm is wrapped around her)  In which case Sakura can't even dodge lol fodder spikes.


----------



## U mad bro (Feb 12, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> I'll go with a simple logic:
> 
> Sakura is known for her chakra control which also gives her the incredible strenght and medical abilities.
> 
> Hinata touches her fists and the fight is basically over.



Only Neji is capable of stopping the flow. His eyes were said to be strong enough to see the points. Also Hinata and Naruto both took a lot of hits and were still able to use there chakra. Also third point Hinata is not that good.


----------



## U mad bro (Feb 12, 2013)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Check the scans and count the bodies.  Lots of people aren't dodging them.  Also it's debatable as the whether or not Sasukra dodged on her own, or Kakashi had to save her.  (Some have said his arm is wrapped around her)  In which case Sakura can't even dodge lol fodder spikes.



Hinata didn't even dodge a spike she blocked one for naruto. It was practically floating. The one by Sakura was faster. Also good luck proving the kakashi angle with that fucked up drawing.


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 12, 2013)

U mad bro said:


> Only Neji is capable of stopping the flow. His eyes were said to be strong enough to see the points. Also Hinata and Naruto both took a lot of hits and were still able to use there chakra. Also third point Hinata is not that good.



You are basing this opinion on Part 1. In Part 2 she became stronger, she was trained by Neji and Hizashi during time skip (correct me if I'm wrong) and she was able to tag team with Neji in the War arc, her father wasn't considering her as a loser anymore (another point in her growth as ninja)

Stopping chakra flow is a Hyuuga speciality, anyone with enough training can do it. 

Unless proven otherwise I can consider her stronger than her Part 1 self in every way.


----------



## U mad bro (Feb 12, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> You are basing this opinion on Part 1. In Part 2 she became stronger, she was trained by Neji and Hizashi during time skip (correct me if I'm wrong) and she was able to tag team with Neji in the War arc, her father wasn't considering her as a loser anymore (another point in her growth as ninja)
> 
> Stopping chakra flow is a Hyuuga speciality, anyone with enough training can do it.
> 
> Unless proven otherwise I can consider her stronger than her Part 1 self in every way.



Of course she is stronger doesn't change the fact you can't shutdown the opponents chakra flow with one blow. Whether she can is more than likely because such tactics is her speciality. But she is nowhere near as skilled at neji when it actually using it in a battle. She like the other failure in this match has never landed a blow one legit person in this series. At least on panel.

You mentioned using simple logic. Simple logic would dictate both failures would be close to the same level in skill. Difference being Sakura only has to hit once.  While Hinata has to land multiple blows. It is wanking to assume Hinata is skilled enough to avoid any all blows.


----------



## PopoTime (Feb 12, 2013)

Hinata wins easily.

If she can jyuuken Sakura's fists her entire offense is down the drain.

If she doesnt want to fight at close range, she could also use Hakku Kushou to force Sakura back.


----------



## Bonly (Feb 12, 2013)

Its 1 50/50 but if I had to chose then i'd favor Hinata more times then not. 

She has the better CQC fighting style. Hinata has pushed Deva path back in CQC and had him use ST while Sakura hasn't done much without being controlled to a degree IIRC. Hinata has Hakke Kūshō to hurt her Sakura in the mid range game. If Hinata use Jūho Sōshiken then that will likely end Sakura in one hit knowing the nature of the Hyūga's fighting style. Although on the other hand if Sakura hits Hinata once then she's likely to end Hinata.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 12, 2013)

Due to Sakura being able to completely demolish giant boulders in one hit and Hinata able to damage internal organs (including the potential to kill in one strike), if either of them gets hit, it's pretty much over.

Hinata has better chances since she has technique and defensive Taijutsu training (Jyuuken teaches one to redirect/parry blows while making more accurate strikes), though Sakura can throw Hinata off by striking the ground. Though I'd still give it to Hinata more times than not, since she also has Hakke Kushou (I think) to also strike from a distance.



> If she can jyuuken Sakura's fists her entire offense is down the drain.



She hasn't shown the ability to pinpoint target the tenketsu iirc. She can still just as easily parry Sakura's strikes and go for more fatal blows, however.


----------



## Darkhope (Feb 12, 2013)

U mad bro said:


> Lol your sig drives my point home about this.



No.  Just be simple.  Hinata plugs up Sakura's chakra points and she's almost useless.  Hinata also _probably_ has better speed.

It's common sense.

The only way Sakura would win in the manga is if Kishi pulled something out of his ass which wouldn't be logical.  Hinata has a complete advantage.  Sakura's main thing is healing - not that she's a bad fighter, but Hinata specializes in actually fighting.  Sakura can't even heal if Hinata jyuukens her ass.


----------



## U mad bro (Feb 12, 2013)

Darkhope said:


> No.  Just be simple.  Hinata plugs up Sakura's chakra points and she's almost useless.  Hinata also _probably_ has better speed.
> 
> It's common sense.
> 
> The only way Sakura would win in the manga is if Kishi pulled something out of his ass which wouldn't be logical.  Hinata has a complete advantage.  Sakura's main thing is healing - not that she's a bad fighter, but Hinata specializes in actually fighting.  Sakura can't even heal if Hinata jyuukens her ass.



Hinata has better speed nothing supports that. More supports sakura then anything. Also Hinata has to literally tag all of her point. Hinata herself has been tagged in multiple points and continued to fight.

Sakura doesn't need anymore feats she has fist that would literally take away hinata life upon impact.  The only counter to this is to say hinata cqc is better.  That is one of the most misinformed arguments of all time. You know how many quote on quote skilled fihhters get knocked out. Hinata is not even skiled enough to put up a fictional absolute defense.  Her chest gets caved in.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Feb 12, 2013)

U mad bro said:


> Hinata has better speed nothing supports that. More supports sakura then anything. Also Hinata has to literally tag all of her point. Hinata herself has been tagged in multiple points and continued to fight.
> 
> Sakura doesn't need anymore feats she has fist that would literally take away hinata life upon impact.  The only counter to this is to say hinata cqc is better.  That is one of the most misinformed arguments of all time. You know how many quote on quote skilled fihhters get knocked out. Hinata is not even skiled enough to put up a fictional absolute defense.  Her chest gets caved in.


Sakura got solo'd by a rock in her most recent appearance, she'd probably get solo'd by Tenten, let alone Hinata or anyone else. She's easily the weakest of the rookie 9 in that bunch.


----------



## U mad bro (Feb 12, 2013)

Ryuzaki said:


> Sakura got solo'd by a rock in her most recent appearance, she'd probably get solo'd by Tenten, let alone Hinata or anyone else. She's easily the weakest of the rookie 9 in that bunch.



So you use a low end. Naruto broke his ankle from running yeah that is legit. Sakura actually didn't have any real scenes of combat since Sasori. Which is still better than all of k11 females feats.Besides that point when it comes to combat in general. Sound trio set up a decent dwfense and engaged all three in combat.  Even got the drop on one of them. Ino she increasef her speed with the use of chakea control. Bell test tracked kakashi in that split second he disappeared from Naruto sight. Sasori read and dodged his movements and completely caught him off guard more than once. Kill sasuke devoloped sleeping gas and got the drop on Sai. Also developed a poison that put down Naruto.

 The poison and sleeping gas alone rapes. Hinata doesn't even have half that track record when it comes to tactics.  She is outclassed in power and Intelligence.


----------



## Kurama (Feb 12, 2013)

Hinata's fighting style gives her faster attack speed, that, and her sparring partners far outclass Sakura in speed and are also taijutsu specialists[Neji, Kiba]. Hinata hasn't shown capability of closing tenketsu, but that isn't even necessary. Her ability to disrupt [which is different from blocking] the chakra flow is sufficient in neutralizing Sakura's healing and okasho. Poison kunai and sleep bombs aren't standard equipment, she brought them on that mission for specific purposes. Sakura's only available offense is her punch, and she won't land one against someone trained in an advanced taijutsu style since she could walk.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Feb 12, 2013)

U mad bro said:


> So you use a low end. Naruto broke his ankle from running yeah that is legit. Sakura actually didn't have any real scenes of combat since Sasori. Which is still better than all of k11 females feats.Besides that point when it comes to combat in general. Sound trio set up a decent dwfense and engaged all three in combat.  Even got the drop on one of them. Ino she increasef her speed with the use of chakea control. Bell test tracked kakashi in that split second he disappeared from Naruto sight. Sasori read and dodged his movements and completely caught him off guard more than once. Kill sasuke devoloped sleeping gas and got the drop on Sai. Also developed a poison that put down Naruto.
> 
> The poison and sleeping gas alone rapes. Hinata doesn't even have half that track record when it comes to tactics.  She is outclassed in power and Intelligence.


Hinata uses Hakke Kusho and breaks Sakura's neck, Sakura has no speed to counter, has no actual durability feats and her actual physical strength barely average. Her use of ninjutsu allows her to actually increase her strength but she's not a power house like Tsunade.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 12, 2013)

^ If it's not like Tsunade's, it's damnably close. Either way, she still has trouble hitting accurately, even though on the flip side she's adept at dodging (though with recent revelations, Hinata seems more fluid about it).


----------



## Ryuzaki (Feb 12, 2013)

Not really, the difference is enormous between the two, without using any ninjutsu, Tsunade can easily do what Sakura does with ninjutsu. Tsunade's a roof tier (category 5) in terms of physical strength where as Sakura is average (category 3), meaning weaker shinobi like Kakashi or Itachi on a good could punch her into the next dimension without using any ninjutsu.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 12, 2013)

Wait, are we talking about her taking hits, or dishing them out? Cause in terms of taking hits, it doesn't matter, since Hinata could potentially kill her in one blow anyway. In dishing them out, physically she's not that strong. I was referring to Gouwan, which makes her blows comparable to Tsunade's.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Feb 12, 2013)

I was just trying to clarify that Sakura's strength comes from her chakra while Tsunade's strength doesn't.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh, well while Tsunade is stronger, I wouldn't say her creating fissures with her finger or shattering buildings with her fist doesn't come from the same style of chakra control fighting she taught Sakura.


----------



## U mad bro (Feb 13, 2013)

Kurama said:


> Hinata's fighting style gives her faster attack speed, that, and her sparring partners far outclass Sakura in speed and are also taijutsu specialists[Neji, Kiba]. Hinata hasn't shown capability of closing tenketsu, but that isn't even necessary. Her ability to disrupt [which is different from blocking] the chakra flow is sufficient in neutralizing Sakura's healing and okasho. Poison kunai and sleep bombs aren't standard equipment, she brought them on that mission for specific purposes. Sakura's only available offense is her punch, and she won't land one against someone trained in an advanced taijutsu style since she could walk.



Wrong Sakura is well versed in the basics of ninjutsu and uses whatever is at her disposal. Hence her layering the field against the sound trio. Her tactics usef her battles also indicates higher intelligence than Hinata. Meaning she can easily set up an opening for a blow. From actually looking at and comparing both fighters Hinata is the one who is way more simpleminded. All she does is fall back on her taijutsu. If Sakura can create an opening on Sasori Hinata has no chance whatsoever.


----------



## U mad bro (Feb 13, 2013)

Ryuzaki said:


> Hinata uses Hakke Kusho and breaks Sakura's neck, Sakura has no speed to counter, has no actual durability feats and her actual physical strength barely average. Her use of ninjutsu allows her to actually increase her strength but she's not a power house like Tsunade.



Sakura was shredded by Sasori Iron world and avoided it. That is durability and reaction speed. Not only that during her fight with Ino she has shown she could yse chakra control to the point she can increase her speed.  As far as physical strength goes she is still superior lol like that matters with her punch which changes the landscape. Landscape altered equates no footing for Hinata. Meaning no gentle fist.  Lastly you purposely ignored the intelligence factor between the to. As I said to another poster if she can set up sasori hinata has no chance.


----------



## Kurama (Feb 13, 2013)

Hinata is not Sasori, who has no byakugan that can see Sakura preparing a sucker punch. Sakura is neither Neji nor Deva Path. She lacks the skill to contend with Hinata in CQC. Sakura's basic traps require prep time she won't recieve and even if she did Hinata can see them all anyway. There's no opening against Hakke Kusho.

Sakura hasn't shown ability to traverse damaged terrain to take advantage before Hinata regains her footing. Jyuuken is based on Baguazhang, which requires nimble movement [see: Aang from Avatar the Last Airbender].


----------



## -JT- (Feb 13, 2013)

^ Although I now say that Hinata would probably win, I'd say Sakura could reach Hinata easily after wrecking the ground. She casually leapt all the way over the massive hole in the Danzo vs Sasuke Bridge, and could charge a punch as she descended.


----------



## Kurama (Feb 13, 2013)

She can jump and make herself a sitting duck for Hakke Kusho.


----------



## Jinemba (Feb 13, 2013)

Yeah, If Sakura made a jump that drastic she is vulnerable to attack, not that its a sure hit for Hinata but then again Hinata could just jump away.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 13, 2013)

-JT- said:


> ^ Although I now say that Hinata would probably win, I'd say Sakura could reach Hinata easily after wrecking the ground. She casually leapt all the way over the massive hole in the Danzo vs Sasuke Bridge, and could charge a punch as she descended.



How does a Hyuga fan forget Hakke Kusho?

You disappoint me -JT-, I'm taking away your Bikini Sakura privileges.


----------



## Kurama (Feb 13, 2013)

Jinemba said:


> Yeah, If Sakura made a jump that drastic she is vulnerable to attack, not that its a sure hit for Hinata but then again Hinata could just jump away.



Considering Hinata helped Ino aim her shintenshin successfully from an entire battlefield away I don't think hitting Sakura with a near instant invisible force is much of a problem.


----------



## -JT- (Feb 13, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> How does a *Neji* fan forget Hakke Kusho?
> 
> You disappoint me -JT-, I'm taking away your Bikini Sakura privileges.



Fixed  I don't particularly like Hinata.

No, I didn't forget about it at all. Kurama said that Sakura can't traverse rough terrain (or words to that effect), and I just proved that she does have some skill. Whether this leaves her open to attack in the process, I don't know, and I'd rather not get into because I've already voiced my opinion on the match.

And lol @ Bikini Sakura  Anyone who doesn't get the reference will think me weirder than usual :ho


----------



## Kurama (Feb 13, 2013)

Jumping over a hole from solid ground is a bit easier than doing so from damaged terrain. Especially considering she'd be at the epicenter of the damage.


----------



## U mad bro (Feb 13, 2013)

Kurama said:


> Hinata is not Sasori, who has no byakugan that can see Sakura preparing a sucker punch. Sakura is neither Neji nor Deva Path. She lacks the skill to contend with Hinata in CQC. Sakura's basic traps require prep time she won't recieve and even if she did Hinata can see them all anyway. There's no opening against Hakke Kusho.
> 
> Sakura hasn't shown ability to traverse damaged terrain to take advantage before Hinata regains her footing. Jyuuken is based on Baguazhang, which requires nimble movement [see: Aang from Avatar the Last Airbender].



She can see all she wants but if Sakura closes the distance and rushes her she can't even stand still to even perform any taijutsu. Aside from Hakke Kusho which is easily in Sakura's range as far as evasion goes. Causing craters and a full on press with simple weapons and tactics like basicc Kunai would keep Hinata off balance. She will get tagged her evasion skills are average at best.

She escaped Iron world sand and intercepting a blitzing third Kazekage puppet. That whole terrain was damaged from Sasori attacks.

As far as a fighting style goes. Let me ask you a question if both characters are in close range and swung a punch at the exact same time what would happened if both connected?


----------



## Kurama (Feb 13, 2013)

U mad bro said:


> She can see all she wants but if Sakura closes the distance and rushes her she can't even stand still to even perform any taijutsu.



Sakura can rush, she's just going to run smack into a Hakke Kusho. 



> Aside from Hakke Kusho which is easily in Sakura's range as far as evasion goes.



Sakura cannot evade what she can't see.



> Causing craters and a full on press with simple weapons and tactics like basicc Kunai would keep Hinata off balance. She will get tagged her evasion skills are average at best.



Actually, Sakura's admitted her evasive skill isn't up to par because she lacked battle experience, since she's not a fighter. She had the advantage of Sasori's weakness as a puppeteer in being able to predict his attacks [those of which she actually dodged on her own were pretty linear and uniform, not successive attacks the likes of which Hinata would deal]. Hinata can just as easily keep Sakura off balance with Hakke Kusho spam. Oh right, Sakura can't dodge what she can't see.



> She escaped Iron world sand


I'm pretty sure that was with Chiyo's assistance.



> and intercepting a blitzing third Kazekage puppet.



By playing possum while Sasori was focused on attacking Chiyo. Hinata's byakugan would see her chakra flow give Sakura's sad attempt at deception away, that and she only has one opponent to focus on.



> That whole terrain was damaged from Sasori attacks.



It was a bunch of big rocks that were static and not loose the likes of what is assumed to be a result of Sakura's "ground fissure". Hinata traversed a much larger crater to ambush Deva Path.




> As far as a fighting style goes. Let me ask you a question if both characters are in close range and swung a punch at the exact same time what would happened if both connected?


That's the point of having an actual fighting _style_. Hinata isn't slugging it out with Sakura. She will parry and counter attack with repeated strikes that Sakura hasn't shown capability of evading in close quarters.

But on the chance that they would attempt strikes at the same time, considering Hinata's strike doesn't require pullback, her Jyuuken Strike would hit first and push Sakura away before her punch even hits. On the chance Sakura strike connects, Hinata has shown durability feats that make so there's no guarantee a single punch will keep her down. The point of the fight is who will wear who down. Sakura will have no time to heal herself from the relentless attacks from Hinata, whereas Sakura's only available offense will need to make it through Hinata's superior taijutsu skill to actually have an effect. Hinata has shown in this war ability to fight full force for 48 hours straight while Sakura took a break the first day to do autopsy. Hinata won't be tiring anytime soon and will be relatively undamaged while Sakura has to deal with internal organ and chakra coil damage and exhaustion from constantly trying to dodge Hinata's strikes to avoid further damage.


----------



## U mad bro (Feb 13, 2013)

Kurama said:


> Sakura can rush, she's just going to run smack into a Hakke Kusho.



Yeah no she is known for her evasive skills especially against linear attacks. That much is fact.





> Sakura cannot evade what she can't see.


Prove it can't be seen. Also Sakura has countered a similiar attack before anyways. Sound trio




> Actually, Sakura's admitted her evasive skill isn't up to par because she lacked battle experience, since she's not a fighter. She had the advantage of Sasori's weakness as a puppeteer in being able to predict his attacks [those of which she actually dodged on her own were pretty linear and uniform, not successive attacks the likes of which Hinata would deal]. Hinata can just as easily keep Sakura off balance with Hakke Kusho spam. Oh right, Sakura can't dodge what she can't see.



You fail to see the fact she gained experience from said fight. She hasn't had a legit fight since Sasori. Also hinata is a linear fighter outside of direct close range. Even then she has no known close range footwork at. Her and Neji stood there and started swinging basically. Another fact is against anyone else beside Neji she wouldn't even be able to move like that. Neji knew her fighting style. Pain didn't even try and just casually moved side to side. So yeah you are exaggarating her abilities.



> I'm pretty sure that was with Chiyo's assistance.


Nope chiyo tried to help was blown back. Chiyo even wondered if she was alive,




> By playing possum while Sasori was focused on attacking Chiyo. Hinata's byakugan would see her chakra flow give Sakura's sad attempt at deception away, that and she only has one opponent to focus on


.
Just because you see an high velocity object doesn't mean you can tag it. She still tagged him moving at fullspeed.




> It was a bunch of big rocks that were static and not loose the likes of what is assumed to be a result of Sakura's "ground fissure". Hinata traversed a much larger crater to ambush Deva Path.


That is just traveling also that crater was lol bro.




> That's the point of having an actual fighting _style_. Hinata isn't slugging it out with Sakura. She will parry and counter attack with repeated strikes that Sakura hasn't shown capability of evading in close quarters.



First of all like I said Neji stood in one place for her. Also she knew Neji's attacks to an extent. Sakura won't be doing either. One easy swing to the body Hinata dies. The same can't be said for air palms considering Zetsu with crappy durabilty was just shown be knocked back not dying.



> But on the chance that they would attempt strikes at the same time, considering Hinata's strike doesn't require pullback, her Jyuuken Strike would hit first and push Sakura away before her punch even hits. On the chance Sakura strike connects, Hinata has shown durability feats that make so there's no guarantee a single punch will keep her down. The point of the fight is who will wear who down. Sakura will have no time to heal herself from the relentless attacks from Hinata, whereas Sakura's only available offense will need to make it through Hinata's superior taijutsu skill to actually have an effect. Hinata has shown in this war ability to fight full force for 48 hours straight while Sakura took a break the first day to do autopsy. Hinata won't be tiring anytime soon and will be relatively undamaged while Sakura has to deal with internal organ and chakra coil damage and exhaustion from constantly trying to dodge Hinata's strikes to avoid further damage.


Bro have you ever been in a fight a slower punch will still connect. No explaination needed on tha. Also none of Hinata blows has actually instantly kill anyone. Only an assumption. For that you need evidence. Again you are delusional if you think Hinata can dodge every blow. She is not that good and flat footed. Her style is super linear.


----------



## Kurama (Feb 13, 2013)

U mad bro said:


> Yeah no she is known for her evasive skills especially against linear attacks. That much is fact.



That's a gross misconception. She's _known_ for her intelligence outside of battle. Her evasive skill is hype that hasn't been supported outside of a couple of moments during the Sasori fight and only due to the puppeteers weakness. As a medic she's _supposed_ to avoid attack to survive in order to heal the wounded. She admitted in the Sasori fight that she lacks proficiency due to her lack of combat experience. She hasn't been in many fights of significance improving her evasiveness since then.



> Prove it can't be seen. Also Sakura has countered a similiar attack before anyways. Sound trio


No, she didn't.
Its chakra compressed air. Chakra cannot be seen and if it is, its usually lethal.
If you're talking about her using Kawarimi, she hasn't used it since her training with Tsunade...and even if she does use it her tactics to do more than survive depends on misdirecting her opponents sight...Hinata's Byakugan eliminates all hope of that.



> You fail to see the fact she gained experience from said fight.


And it did her so many favors against Kabuto's ass, Sasuke, Omoi's foot and Sasuke again.



> She hasn't had a legit fight since Sasori.



Which is no excuse. All that means is she doesn't get the sufficient experience, and it shows in the skirmishes she's been in since then.



> Also hinata is a linear fighter outside of direct close range.



She's a close combat fighter period. Sakura can only jump away from attacks. That's only prolonging the inevitable and doesn't save her from Hakke Kusho. And there's a difference between puppets making a single downwards strike with swords that she can jump above with ease, and someone coming in with multiple attacks with the ability to see exactly where she is at all times.



> Even then she has no known close range footwork at. Her and Neji stood there and started swinging basically.



You're basing your opinion off of the anime aren't you?

Look at the speed lines showing their footwork.




> Another fact is against anyone else beside Neji she wouldn't even be able to move like that. Neji knew her fighting style.



Against any of the other opponents in the Chuunin Exam aside from Neji, Lee, Gaara or Sasuke she would have steamrolled them, given proper inspiration.



> Pain didn't even try and just casually moved side to side. So yeah you are exaggarating her abilities.


Pain didn't casually move side to side [again, you're basing opinion off of the anime]. He kept jumping back away from her attack until she broke out Juuho Soshiken, at which point rather than dodge he used his own invisible force to knock her down and then paralyzed her with the rod. Sakura doesn't have Shinra Tensei to stop her.



> Nope chiyo tried to help was blown back. Chiyo even wondered if she was alive,



It would be easier if you could provide the scan. For all I know you could be going off of the anime. I just looked through the fight up to when she demands Chiyo take control of her body [and even before then Chiyo has shielded and controlled her at reflex] and no such thing is shown. Even so, she evades using the puppeteers weakness which is advantage she won't have against Hinata.



> Just because you see an high velocity object doesn't mean you can tag it. She still tagged him moving at fullspeed.



What are you talking about? What high velocity object? She sucker punched the Kazekage puppet as Sasori was convinced she was out and his aim was for Chiyo. Hinata's only facing a single opponent and her Byakugan gives any attempt at a sucker punch away because she can see Sakura charging chakra to her fist.



> That is just traveling also that crater was lol bro.



That crater was damn near the entirety of the friggin village bro.



> First of all like I said Neji stood in one place for her. Also she knew Neji's attacks to an extent. Sakura won't be doing either. One easy swing to the body Hinata dies. The same can't be said for air palms considering Zetsu with crappy durabilty was just shown be knocked back not dying.



You're making no sense. Sakura isn't dancing around Hinata's taijutsu because she is not a fighter, she doesn't have the reflex of a taijutsu specialist. There is no easy swing to the body, Hinata can see every time Sakura charges up a punch and knows to parry that hand, rendering it useless. Where are you getting the idea that Hakke Kusho hasn't killed Zetsu? The only time its been confirmed a nonlethal blow is when Neji used it against Kisame who blocked it with Samehada, which absorbed the chakra yet he was still blown back considerably by the force. Hinata's Hakke Kusho destroyed a Mokuton spear from the Juubi, something Sakura needed Kakashi's assistance to evade. Her and Neji's Kuhekisho is used in a barrage of offensive attacks on the opening eruption of Zetsu's. It's hilarious that you'd claim the Zetsu to have crappy resiliency when they're made from Hashirama's cells and they were reinforced even further with Yamato's chakra. A Zetsu's supposedly crappy durability tanked a punch from Sakura but not a jyuuken strike from Hinata.




> Bro have you ever been in a fight a slower punch will still connect. No explaination needed on tha. Also none of Hinata blows has actually instantly kill anyone. Only an assumption. For that you need evidence. Again you are delusional if you think Hinata can dodge every blow. She is not that good and flat footed. Her style is super linear.



Gentle Fist still has concussive force behind the palm strike. Sakura and Hinata facing off in CQC is equivalent to Naruto's base exchange against Neji. Hinata would take her to taijutsu school. You seem to somehow believe Sakura has some miraculous ability to throw her simple punch in a myriad of ways other than the straight charge back and swing with all her momentum she's always shown. All Hinata has to do to that is parry the wrist and counter attack with a full force Jyuuken Strike to the chest which would leave Sakura winded and open to get torn to shreds with further immediate attacks.

Hinata can take this fight with ease.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 13, 2013)

U mad bro said:


> As far as a fighting style goes. Let me ask you a question if both characters are in close range and swung a punch at the exact same time what would happened if both connected?



That won't happen. Dim Mak, or Jyuuken as it's called in Naruto, is a defensive and precision fighting style. The user uses palm strikes and finger strikes to hit key vital spots in the body (or chakra networks in Naruto). Defensively, the user uses their palms to intercept oncoming strikes at the wrist, or at the side of the attack, and brush it to the side, redirecting the energy of the attack and throwing the attacker off balance. We can see Neji do this to Naruto in the Chuunin exams and Hinata and Neji doing it to each other as well. This is where Sakura falters. She lacks technique, even if she possesses monstrous strength.


----------



## Baroxio (Feb 14, 2013)

First thing's first, Hinata cannot close, or even see the tenkutsu, so she can't stop Sakura from using chakra. She has no onse-shot ability against her, and her Air Palm is only strong enough to deflect a spike--it isn't going to be doing much damage to Sakura.


...Is what I would have said, if Sakura had not been getting continuously dehyped in her endless character regression. 

The bitch gets hit by flying debris and needs Kakashi to move her out of the way against a spike that Hinata can deflect. 

It's pointless. Defending Sakura is pointless. Kishimoto goes out of his way to show that everybody who used to be a fan of Sakura, or who at least saw some potential for greatness*mediocrity* was a fool.

She is weak and she's not going to get stronger. Forget about her promise to help Naruto bring back Sasuke, she's going to leave it to them to sort out. As a character she's superflous, and as a fighter she's useless.

Hinata stomps.


----------



## U mad bro (Feb 15, 2013)

Kurama said:


> That's a gross misconception. She's _known_ for her intelligence outside of battle. Her evasive skill is hype that hasn't been supported outside of a couple of moments during the Sasori fight and only due to the puppeteers weakness. As a medic she's _supposed_ to avoid attack to survive in order to heal the wounded. She admitted in the Sasori fight that she lacks proficiency due to her lack of combat experience. She hasn't been in many fights of significance improving her evasiveness since then.
> 
> 
> No, she didn't.
> ...



Everything you are saying is superflous. The bottom line is when it comes to actual tactics in combat she is shown to be quite intelligent. The only thing is in every match she is against opponents massively her superior Ino being the only exception. The same can not be said for Hinata who is strictly a taijutsu fighter and will always fall back on that. 

Your main point seems to be her cqc is superior. Followed by the fact Sakura can only throw a straight punch. The first part is redundant considering she would have to go close range and close the gap. Which would not be even remotely in her favor. Even with out connecting Sakura's fist creates massive collateral damage that could easily keep Hinata off . Hinata is not nimble enough to dodge attacks that are essentially bombs on the area.

 The second part is wrong because there seems  to be some insane reasoning that Sakura would charge. That is not even the case 70% of the time she would use the basics such ninja tools, and etc to create an opening. Which is also her combat style which is not Taijutsu. Which seems to be a major misconception. The only reason she seems like a brute is because she had like one fight and her fist was the only weapon worthwhile in said fight. That is not the case with Hinata.

Final point is there is no use in mentioning low ends. Which is what the juubi spear amounts too. It doesn't signify anything. Especially considering Hinata was saved multiple times in the war alone by Neji. At the end of the day both are garbage. Hinata is apparently the more popular garbage.[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]





Jυstin said:


> That won't happen. Dim Mak, or Jyuuken as it's called in Naruto, is a defensive and precision fighting style. The user uses palm strikes and finger strikes to hit key vital spots in the body (or chakra networks in Naruto). Defensively, the user uses their palms to intercept oncoming strikes at the wrist, or at the side of the attack, and brush it to the side, redirecting the energy of the attack and throwing the attacker off balance. We can see Neji do this to Naruto in the Chuunin exams and Hinata and Neji doing it to each other as well. This is where Sakura falters. She lacks technique, even if she possesses monstrous strength.



You are correct that won't happen mainly because Hinata can see that fist. Which actually brings up more point that there is no gurantees this fight would even be close combat match in the first place. Sakura would try to create a opening with surprise rather than direct confrontation in the first place. The blows she Hinata would avoid because of the byakugan she wouldn't even try to come close. Meaning she would rely on air palms. Which not even impressive and is well with Sakura capabilities to dodge. If Sakura outsmarts Hinata(which she can do) and create an opening Hinata dies.





Baroxio said:


> First thing's first, Hinata cannot close, or even see the tenkutsu, so she can't stop Sakura from using chakra. She has no onse-shot ability against her, and her Air Palm is only strong enough to deflect a spike--it isn't going to be doing much damage to Sakura.
> 
> 
> ...Is what I would have said, if Sakura had not been getting continuously dehyped in her endless character regression.
> ...


Lol you first point is the only truth. Even with character regression Hinata is still even worse in that retrospect. Her highlight reel consist of her becoming a rape victim multiple times. Also consistently saved by Neji. Her only redeeming feature is Kishi is using her instead of Sakura right now. She is no different from Sakura and both characters are stupidly similar if you pay attention. Both are garbage Hinata is just more popular. Also lol if you are saying I am a fan of Sakura. I am barely a fan of the series.


----------



## Kurama (Feb 15, 2013)

Dude. Sakura's tactics can't work against an opponent that can literally see everything she'd try to throw at her. Sakura has no prep time for traps, bunshin is pointless against byakugan, and kawarimi won't give her any greater an advantage than jumping away would.

You must be going by anime filler because aside from 614 its been Hinata watching Neji's back.


----------



## U mad bro (Feb 15, 2013)

Kurama said:


> Dude. Sakura's tactics can't work against an opponent that can literally see everything she'd try to throw at her. Sakura has no prep time for traps, bunshin is pointless against byakugan, and kawarimi won't give her any greater an advantage than jumping away would.
> 
> You must be going by anime filler because aside from 614 its been Hinata watching Neji's back.



Doesn't matter if she can see the blow will still be coming at her. Not only that even Neji needed rotation to cover his angles. So byakugan is not infallible. Not to mention it's blind spot. Hinata is weak when it comes to defense.

That is actually one of the only few scenes she has actually been in. There is only one scene with her helping Neji and it's more teamwork then her actually saving him. He is doing the majority.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 15, 2013)

> You are correct that won't happen mainly because Hinata can see that fist. Which actually brings up more point that there is no gurantees this fight would even be close combat match in the first place. Sakura would try to create a opening with surprise rather than direct confrontation in the first place. The blows she Hinata would avoid because of the byakugan she wouldn't even try to come close. Meaning she would rely on air palms. Which not even impressive and is well with Sakura capabilities to dodge. If Sakura outsmarts Hinata(which she can do) and create an opening Hinata dies.



All the same, Hakke Kusho can be used to create an opening. Aside from close combat, they have to rely on Hinata Vacuum Palming and Sakura striking the ground from a distance, both of which only serve to throw the opponent off their feet.


----------



## Kurama (Feb 15, 2013)

U mad bro said:


> Doesn't matter if she can see the blow will still be coming at her.



And all she needs is to look out for it and parry and Sakura's left wide open. Sakura doesn't have Shadow Clones to distract Hinata with, playing possum won't work when Hinata can see the chakra charging to her fist.



> Not only that even Neji needed rotation to cover his angles. So byakugan is not infallible. Not to mention it's blind spot. Hinata is weak when it comes to defense.



For Sakura to even exploit that she'd need alot of prep time that she won't have. Sakura is a single opponent and the only person Hinata needs to focus on. Sakura's academy level tactics [which is nothing Hinata herself hasn't been taught, she just had no need of it in her fights due to them both being straight up CQC with no prep time] aren't going to do her any good.



> That is actually one of the only few scenes she has actually been in. There is only one scene with her helping Neji and it's more teamwork then her actually saving him. He is doing the majority.



You're assuming something that has no proof. Neji is getting blind sided by a Zetsu _because he's busy dealing with other opponents_ and Hinata smacks it away. She saved him. There is no manga panels outside of his sacrifice in 614 [which was due to her placing herself as a shield for Naruto in the first place] showing her needing Neji's protection on the battlefield, instead she's shown handling herself well enough against a group of Zetsu separated from hr comrades before the ambush that Naruto intercepts. All the extra crap about it being her only scene is irrelevant to this battle.


----------



## Baroxio (Feb 15, 2013)

@U_mad_bro

I wasn't saying you were a Sakura fan. I was saying that I used be.

But Kishimoto has crashed that ship long ago.


----------

